# Lg Spectrum or Tbolt



## Pancake (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys my friend switched over to sprint and now he told me he would sell me his old spectrum for 30 dollars. Should I buy it or stick with the tbolt?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If anything buy it and use it as a backup

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FirePsych (Jul 22, 2012)

Pancake said:


> Hey guys my friend switched over to sprint and now he told me he would sell me his old spectrum for 30 dollars. Should I buy it or stick with the tbolt?


Might be helpful to post in a Spectrum forum where peeps use Spectrums. Just a thought.

Not the same phone, but my Dad just got an LG Lucid and I was impressed with it. I don't know how the Lucid and Spectrum compare.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

For $30, that sounds like an excellent back up phone or just a phone that you can switch back and forth with your thunderbolt. Do it!

If he still has trouble getting rid of it, I'll take it off of his hands for $30


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

TCM said:


> For $30, that sounds like an excellent back up phone or just a phone that you can switch back and forth with your thunderbolt. Do it!
> 
> If he still has trouble getting rid of it, I'll take it off of his hands for $30


Yeah tell me about it I would get in on that deal. You don't pass up prices like that for a smartphone. Give it to your kid if you have one to take pics and.play games and so on. What I am going to do for my son. Buying a cheap smartphone is cheaper then hearing daddy I want.an iPod touch lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

spec wise spectrum is far ahead of the bolt. dev wise the bolt is far ahead. id prob go with the spectrum myself, its screen is very nice.


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

i'm with everyone else. at that price, go for it. by the way, did anyone else look into that program htc is offering whereby they'll give you money for your old htc phone if you upgrade to a new htc phone. i ran through their estimation tool as far as "how much is your old phone worth" and the bastards only wanna give me 40 bucks for my bolt. you kiddin me? my, how the mighty flagship has fallen!

p.s. now i can't hear the phrase "just a thought" without thinking of that idiot who got banned, but then i remember he's banned and i smile, so it's all good.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

bukowski said:


> i'm with everyone else. at that price, go for it. by the way, did anyone else look into that program htc is offering whereby they'll give you money for your old htc phone if you upgrade to a new htc phone. i ran through their estimation tool as far as "how much is your old phone worth" and the bastards only wanna give me 40 bucks for my bolt. you kiddin me? my, how the mighty flagship has fallen!
> 
> p.s. now i can't hear the phrase "just a thought" without thinking of that idiot who got banned, but then i remember he's banned and i smile, so it's all good.


Lmao that kid was trying wayyyy to hard

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

LMFAO @ bukowski and CC268! i just wish they'd delete all his threads. pointless eyesores. lol


----------

